# Bach's keyboard partitas



## silentio

I grew up with Gould's interpretations of the 6 partitas. Recently, I discovered the late Arrau's performances. It did take me some time to appreciate Arrau playing Bach in slow tempi (for example the Gigue of the first!!!), his thick sounds, and a bit excessive uses of pedal.

What are your favorite recordings of the 6 partitas? What are the most extreme approach in performing them?


----------



## Musicophile

My current favorites on modern piano are Murray Perahia and the very recent recording with Igor Levit

















On Harpsichord, I have only Sitkovetsky but am not 100% sold.


----------



## Brouken Air

Piano recordings:
Murray Perahia
Zhu Xiao-Mei (my preferate)
Andras Schiff (both versions)

Harpsichord recordings:
Trevor Pinnock (my preferate)
Christophe Rousset
Benjamin Allard

:tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog

Piano:
Craig Sheppard
Glenn Gould
Rosalyn Tureck

Harpsichord:
Christophe Rousset
Kenneth Gilbert
Gustav Leonhardt
Karl Richter

Note: If you love the Gould, Sheppard will likely be right up your alley. Interpretations are rather similar, but Sheppard doesn't vocalize like Gould and the sound is much better.


----------



## Mandryka

silentio said:


> What are the most extreme approach in performing them?


Anton Batagov (tempo) Wolfgang Rübsam (agogics, introversion), Blandine Verlet (emotion), Hansjörg Albrecht (dissonance).


----------



## Bulldog

Mandryka said:


> Anton Batagov (tempo) Wolfgang Rübsam (agogics, introversion), Blandine Verlet (emotion), Hansjörg Albrecht (dissonance).


I totally forgot about Rubsam - one of my favorites and quite distinctive. Rangell's version is also very introverted, but I do prefer Rubsam.


----------



## Heliogabo

Gould and Arrau are certainly stunning. I enjoy Schiff (Decca) as well. Pogorelich and Pires has enjoyable renditions of some of them, both on DG.


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Gould and Arrau are certainly stunning. I enjoy Schiff (Decca) as well. Pogorelich and Pires has enjoyable renditions of some of them, both on DG.


Pogorelich recorded two English Suites, not Partitas.


----------



## Heliogabo

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pogorelich recorded two English Suites, not Partitas.


You're absolutely right. My mistake. I should say Ashkenazy recent recording on decca.


----------



## SCHLEMO

I have heard only Maria Tipo's piano rendition of the partitas. What strikes me the most is her mesmerizing delicacy.


----------



## shadowdancer

For Piano I endorse Gould and Perahia.


----------



## ArtMusic

silentio said:


> I grew up with Gould's interpretations of the 6 partitas. Recently, I discovered the late Arrau's performances. It did take me some time to appreciate Arrau playing Bach in slow tempi (for example the Gigue of the first!!!), his thick sounds, and a bit excessive uses of pedal.
> 
> What are your favorite recordings of the 6 partitas? What are the most extreme approach in performing them?


----------



## worov

I highly enjoy the Arrau recordings (he's my favorite pianist). My favorite recording of the Partitas is by Rosalyn Tureck (Phiilips Great Pianists Of The 20th Century vol. 93 and 94). I also enjoy Angela Hewitt (Hyperion), Andras Schiff (Decca).


----------



## silentio

I am surprised that Arrau's approach is enjoyed by many of you. It is a bit strange, but addictive!


----------



## Bulldog

SCHLEMO said:


> I have heard only Maria Tipo's piano rendition of the partitas. What strikes me the most is her mesmerizing delicacy.


I've listened a few times to Tipo's account and find it rather lackluster and boring. Although her Goldberg Variations isn't one of my favorites, it's a few grades higher than her Partitas.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Bulldog said:


> Note: If you love the Gould, Sheppard will likely be right up your alley. Interpretations are rather similar, but Sheppard doesn't vocalize like Gould and the sound is much better.


I always thought Gould was a pretty decent singer, but his accompanist.....yikes, what talent.


----------



## aeschylus

Dinu Lipatti recorded the first Partita- an absolute classic of poise.

Kovacevich has made a speciality of the fourth partita, and recorded it.

Richard Goode on Nonesuch is excellent.


----------



## silentio

aeschylus said:


> Dinu Lipatti recorded the first Partita- an absolute classic of poise.
> 
> Kovacevich has made a speciality of the fourth partita, and recorded it.
> 
> Richard Goode on Nonesuch is excellent.


Yes, the legendary Dinu Lipatti, what a loss . We can only wish for what he would do with the 4th and the 6th!


----------



## EDaddy

silentio said:


> I am surprised that Arrau's approach is enjoyed by many of you. It is a bit strange, but addictive!


But then again so is Gould's.


----------



## Egyptian

Musicophile said:


> My current favorites on modern piano are Murray Perahia and the very recent recording with Igor Levit
> 
> View attachment 71255
> 
> 
> View attachment 71256


+1
and Glenn Gould


----------



## JohnD

Musicophile said:


> My current favorites on modern piano are Murray Perahia and the very recent recording with Igor Levit


I like Perahia's take on the Partitas, and have enjoyed the samples I've heard of Levit. (And I'm a longtime admirer of Gould.)


----------



## Guest

I vote for Igor Levit.


----------



## DavidA

I don't like the harpsichord particularly - shades of Beecham's quip about sounding like skeletons copulating on a tin roof! Hence has to be the piano. Gould or Perahia. Both have plenty to say,


----------



## MusicInTheAir

I own a couple:
Pinnock (the later one)
Scott Ross
Christophe Rousset
Leonhardt
Badura-Skoda

On the whole, I prefer the later Pinnock set. But there are individual Partitas from the other sets, which I enjoy.


----------



## jegreenwood

Schiff and Pinnock

I started with Gould (didn't everyone ) and still play it from time to time, but it is no longer my first choice.

I also have Troeger on clavichord, which deserves another listen.


----------



## PeterF

Gould and Perahia would be my selections.


----------



## jegreenwood

PeterF said:


> Gould and Perahia would be my selections.


You know, I have the Perahia mega-box, but I've been saving the Bach discs for dessert. I really need to start listening.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Favorites
Piano: Schiff on ECM
Harpsichord: Blandine Verlet on (whatever Philips recordings are now)
Best Individual Partita Martha Argerich
Special mention Ashkenazy, for his performance of the Partitas as if Chopin wrote them.


----------



## isorhythm

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Best Individual Partita Martha Argerich.


I know!

Why didn't she record more Bach??


----------



## DavidA

isorhythm said:


> I know!
> 
> Why didn't she record more Bach??


Or Beethoven sonatas? Might be same reason as Horowitz, whatever that was.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Please allow me to join the chorus of praise for Martha Argerich's Bach. That DG recital is wonderful and I keep hoping she'll give us more from that repertoire some day.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Request some discussion re/ Bach Partitas for Violin, Why paired with Sonatas?, Various Transcriptions.....

I was watching a video clip for Jean Rondeau's new release: "Vertigo: Rameau and Royer" to be released Feb 2016. Here's the link in case you are interested:






That lead me to his first release "Imagine: Chaconne..." 




I am new to the "partita": looked it up on Wikipedia and that didn't really clarify anything...

Partita for Violin No. 2 includes the famous "Chaconne"... ok. Why is that particular "dance" piece the one considered so famous? Also read that Sonatas were written to accompany Partitas, why? I see there have been numerous transcriptions of The Chaconne--if it is famous for it's virtuosity by the violin, would this carry over to the keyboard and guitar? I also saw that a transcription has been written for the cello but it has never been recorded--why, if it so famous? I listened to Bell's recording on the violin on recording called "Bach". I thought it was gorgeous, but there he was accompanied.... is that something that is common with Bach's partitas... you can accompany any of them if you choose? I would enjoy reading the discussion of those of you who are knowledgeable in this. Thank you very much.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite performances are all on harpsichord:

Kenneth Weiss

Trevor Pinnock

Benjamin Alard

Christophe Rousset


----------



## Bulldog

JosefinaHW said:


> Request some discussion re/ Bach Partitas for Violin, Why paired with Sonatas?, Various Transcriptions.....


You might want to start your very own thread about this subject, because it has nothing to do with Bach's keyboard partitas.


----------



## Bulldog

hpowders said:


> My favorite performances are all on harpsichord:
> 
> Kenneth Weiss
> 
> Trevor Pinnock
> 
> Benjamin Alard
> 
> Christophe Rousset


That's a fine list. Rousset would be my pick of the four.


----------



## Oliver

Murray Perahia is the best. I normally like Glenn Gould but here he is quite bland.


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> Request some discussion re/ Bach Partitas for Violin, Why paired with Sonatas?, Various Transcriptions.....
> 
> Also read that Sonatas were written to accompany Partitas, why? .... I would enjoy reading the discussion of those of you who are knowledgeable in this. Thank you very much.


Dear Bulldog, I will start a new thread but it will probably take me some time because the partita "form" is very new to me; I had the impression it was a form ALMOST exclusively (?) associated with Bach and one other composer.



Bulldog said:


> You might want to start your very own thread about this subject, because it has nothing to do with Bach's keyboard partitas.


----------



## hpowders

Bulldog said:


> That's a fine list. Rousset would be my pick of the four.


I have that one too. My beef with Rousett is even though he plays most repeats, he plays them straight without any embellishments.


----------



## Vsyevolod

Late to the thread... new to the forum.

James Weaver does an amazing job out of the 15 or so versions I own of the Partitas. Recorded on the Smithsonian label, I don't know whether or not it has been transferred to CD.

Stephen




.


----------



## premont

Vsyevolod said:


> Late to the thread... new to the forum.
> 
> James Weaver does an amazing job out of the 15 or so versions I own of the Partitas. Recorded on the Smithsonian label, I don't know whether or not it has been transferred to CD.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> .


I have not seen any CD releases of this, and have made one for myself.

As to Weaver's interpretation, I find it a bit aggressive and cursory. Wonderful instrument though.


----------



## Pugg

Oliver said:


> Murray Perahia is the best. I normally like Glenn Gould but here he is quite bland.


I second this :tiphat:


----------



## Varick

Gould! For me, there is no substitute, just "others."

V


----------



## Pugg

Varick said:


> Gould! For me, there is no substitute, just "others."
> 
> V


That last phrase I must remember :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Pristine Classical have just released a Gould recording of the Goldberg Variations from a 1954 CBBC radio broadcast along with Andrew Rose's remastering of the 1957 Partitas #5 and #6.


----------



## RogerWaters

Tatiana Nikolayeva on piano and Leonhardt on Harpsichord get my top vote, after exploring many many other versions.

The Nikolayeva is unfortunately unavailable on CD or Spotify and can only be found on YouTube.


----------



## Josquin13

The 6 Partitas are among my favorite keyboard works by Bach (& anyone else for that matter), so I've heard a lot of recordings over the years, on both piano and harpsichord.

I. On piano,

1. Individual Partita recordings:

Among historical versions, I started out with Dinu Lipatti's two recordings of the Partita No. 1 on LP--one in the studio for EMI, and the other recorded live at his final concert in Besancon, when Lipatti was gravely ill. With the latter, you have to bear in mind that Lipatti was dying of Leukemia and hadn't touched a piano in weeks, but desperately wanted to play one last concert for his fans. (I've heard that he had trouble walking out onto the stage that night, and was unable to finish the program that he had planned to play.) Both renditions are remarkable.

Live recital at the Besancon Festival:





In the studio, Geneva, July 9, 1950:





The Chilean pianist Rosita Renard is also wonderfully spirited in the Partita No. 1--on her 2 recordings. Of the two, I'd probably most recommend Renard's legendary Carnegie Hall performance on January 19, 1949. She opened the concert with the Bach Partita No. 1:






From the digital era, my favorite piano rendition of the Partita No. 1 has come from pianist Dubravka Tomsic. The major (& minor) record labels have seriously dropped the ball in regards to Tomsic's amazing Bach and Mozart (& Chopin, etc.), and sadly chosen to instead hype and push lesser pianists. But at least we have one great Bach CD from Tomsic: which has appeared on various 'budget bin' labels over the years (along with one of the most beautiful Scarlatti recital discs I've ever heard). Not surprisingly, Artur Rubinstein called Tomsic "a perfect pianist". I'd most recommend a discount issue on the Pilz label, which offers imported German pressings and has excellent sound--for both Tomsic's Bach and Scarlatti discs (see links below):





https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Italian...omsic+bach+pilz&qid=1601742679&s=music&sr=1-1




https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-Wo...+scarlatti+pilz&qid=1601742729&s=music&sr=1-1

(I also wouldn't want to be without Emil Gilels' 1950 recording of Partita No. 1, nor Maria João Pires recording of the same on DG, either.)

Among other pianists that have not recorded all 6 Partitas, I've liked the recordings of Nos. 2, 4, & 6 by pianist David Fray (on two different CDs). Fray is one of my favorite current pianists, & especially in the Bach keyboard concertos, where he's brilliant: 








https://www.amazon.com/s?k=david+fray+bach+boulez&i=classical&ref=nb_sb_noss

By the way, I've also recently enjoyed Sergei Edelmann playing the Partita no. 6, on the Triton label (in phenomenal audiophile sound): https://www.amazon.com/Chromatic-Fa...i+edelmann+bach&qid=1601750266&s=music&sr=1-1

2. Complete sets:

Among complete sets of the 6 Partitas performed on a piano, over the decades I've most enjoyed the sets by Vladimir Feltsman on Camerata, Ivo Janssen on VOID, Jean Louis Steuermann on Philips, Murray Perahia on Sony, Glenn Gould on Columbia/Sony, and Maria Tipo on EMI (who is more romantic than the others), and probably in that order (though I've never actually sat down and compared them all... nor do I intend to). However, depending on the day, I might sometimes place Steuermann, Perahia, Janssen, or Gould before Feltsman. I've been less enthusiastic about Carl Seeman's set on Orfeo, which I found too strict and inflexible. Seeman offers fastidious, immaculate Bach playing, but it's like he never breathes.

Feltsman: 



https://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-Par...6QY186R6ER8&psc=1&refRID=4HRHZA9ZK6QY186R6ER8
https://www.amazon.com/Six-Partitas...6QY186R6ER8&psc=1&refRID=4HRHZA9ZK6QY186R6ER8

Steuerman: 




Janssen: 




--MY TOP PICK (ON PIANO): However, one of my most favorite 6 Partitas sets is by pianist turned harpsichordist turned back to pianist, Virginia Black, on the CRD label. Black brings a harpischordist's sensibility and understanding to these works, yet she translates her many insights to a modern grand, and I find her interpretations fascinating: 




Among those that I've not heard, Tatiana Nikolayeva is at the top of my list. I've been returning to Nikolayeva's Bach lately and am once again enjoying her playing immensely, & I find it particularly frustrating that her Partitas are so hard to find on CD.

I've not heard Igor Levit, Richard Goode, Wolfgang Rubsam, or Andras Schiff's 2nd recording on ECM.

II. On harpsichord,

1. Complete sets:

Over the decades, I've most liked the 6 Partitas sets by Pieter-Jan Belder (but unfortunately Belder wasn't given especially good sound engineering by Brilliant, and consequently his instrument isn't caught in a flattering acoustic--otherwise, Belder's set might be my top pick), Scott Ross (on Erato), Gustav Leonhardt, Ketil Haugsand (despite his unusual sounding instrument, which being an instrument maker--in addition to a harpsichordist, Haugsand has obviously tinkered with), and Benjamin Alard (on Alpha):

Belder: 



Ross: 



Leonhardt: 



Haugsand: 



Alard: 




Historically speaking, I've also enjoyed Helmut Walcha--despite the dated, tinkly sound of his instrument (which I don't care for): 



.

--MY TOP PICK (ON HARPSICHORD): However, one of my most favorite 6 Partitas sets is by harpsichordist Pascal Dubreuil on the Ramee label, and Dubreuil has been exceptionally well recorded. Beecham's old quip about skeletons copulating on a tin roof doesn't apply here, as Dubreuil's harpsichord sounds beautiful and is very listenable: 




Among those sets that I've not heard, I'd be most interested in hearing one or both of Trevor Pinnock's two recordings, on Archiv & Hänssler. Do people have opinions about which is the stronger set? I'd also like to hear Zuzana Ruzickova play these works, and very much hope that Bob van Asperen will eventually record them, since he's one of my favorite harpsichordists. I've not heard Christophe Rousset's 6 Partitas (but have liked Rousset enormously in the 6 English Suites).


----------



## Mandryka

I wonder what you think is unusual about Haugsand’s harpsichord. I listened to a couple of them on played on a rather nice sounding piano a few months ago, Sontraud Spiegel.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I adore the keyboard partitas; I have no idea why they are not talked about as much as other Bach works. No. 6 in particular is a tremendous work, up there with the most tragic and emotionally complex music he wrote. Igor Levit's highly praised recent set features some drop-dead gorgeous playing but I find it to be a bit too tame and controlled. I am very fond of Sergey Schepkin's takes on them.


----------



## wkasimer

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I am very fond of Sergey Schepkin's takes on them.


Same here. Schepkin is a superb Bach pianist. I was lucky enough to hear him play all six Partitas at Rockport several years ago.


----------



## Mandryka

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I adore the keyboard partitas; I have no idea why they are not talked about as much as other Bach works. No. 6 in particular is a tremendous work, up there with the most tragic and emotionally complex music he wrote. Igor Levit's highly praised recent set features some drop-dead gorgeous playing but I find it to be a bit too tame and controlled. I am very fond of Sergey Schepkin's takes on them.


The toccata in 6 is full of numerological imagery which makes some people think it is a sort of musical representation of Christ's passion. Richard Egarr writes convincingly about this in the booklet to his recording.


----------



## MusicInTheAir

I haven't listened to it in quite some time, but I've enjoyed the Leonhardt on DHM. More recently, I've liked Scott Ross for some, Christophe Rousset in others. I think the set I enjoy the most is the most recent one by Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## maudia

*Huguette Dreyfus*

II. On harpsichord,

1. Complete sets:

Over the decades, I've most liked the 6 Partitas sets by Pieter-Jan Belder (but unfortunately Belder wasn't given especially good sound engineering by Brilliant, and consequently his instrument isn't caught in a flattering acoustic--otherwise, Belder's set might be my top pick), Scott Ross (on Erato), Gustav Leonhardt, Ketil Haugsand (despite his unusual sounding instrument, which being an instrument maker--in addition to a harpsichordist, Haugsand has obviously tinkered with), and Benjamin Alard (on Alpha):

Belder: 



Ross: 



Leonhardt: 



Haugsand: 



Alard: 




Historically speaking, I've also enjoyed Helmut Walcha--despite the dated, tinkly sound of his instrument (which I don't care for): 



.

--MY TOP PICK (ON HARPSICHORD): However, one of my most favorite 6 Partitas sets is by harpsichordist Pascal Dubreuil on the Ramee label, and Dubreuil has been exceptionally well recorded. Beecham's old quip about skeletons copulating on a tin roof doesn't apply here, as Dubreuil's harpsichord sounds beautiful and is very listenable: 




Among those sets that I've not heard, I'd be most interested in hearing one or both of Trevor Pinnock's two recordings, on Archiv & Hänssler. Do people have opinions about which is the stronger set? I'd also like to hear Zuzana Ruzickova play these works, and very much hope that Bob van Asperen will eventually record them, since he's one of my favorite harpsichordists. I've not heard Christophe Rousset's 6 Partitas (but have liked Rousset enormously in the 6 English Suites).[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your post. Do you know Huguette Dreyfus? She is my favourite. I do not like Pinnock in the Partitas - it is difficult for me to find the words in English - but he lacks lyrism. And, yes, you must hear Zuzana Ruzickova.


----------



## premont

maudia said:


> Do you know Huguette Dreyfus? She is my favourite. I do not like Pinnock in the Partitas - it is difficult for me to find the words in English - but he lacks lyrism. And, yes, you must hear Zuzana Ruzickova.


Good description of Pinnock's Partitas. But Ruzickova's ponderous and earthbound set lacks lyricism even more. Dreyfus' set is IMO rather good, unaffected and with a considerable amount of Gallian lucidity.


----------



## DarkAngel

> --MY TOP PICK (ON HARPSICHORD): However, one of my most favorite 6 Partitas sets is by harpsichordist Pascal Dubreuil on the Ramee label, and Dubreuil has been exceptionally well recorded. Beecham's old quip about skeletons copulating on a tin roof doesn't apply here, as Dubreuil's harpsichord sounds beautiful and is very listenable: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDcu...rdIofvOlO0YRjf


I listen 80-90% of my Bach keyboard on harpsicord and the sound of the instrument itself is very important, I try to look for Ruckers (or close variant) since it has a full rich tone.....

I am with J13 in loving the recent Dubreuil set prehaps my favorite if I only keep one, Staier is slightly more aggressive with more dramatic flair applied, Alard is similar to Dubreuil just a bit behind overall, Dubreuil also has amazing sound quality really giving a rich layered sound with inner line harmonics and note decay etc....


























Be careful with sets like Ruzickova she uses a very bright sounding harpsicord (not for me), not commenting on her playing but keyboard sound is a non starter


----------



## Luchesi

What do people listen for in the partitas? Are there images? concepts?, snippets of your own experiences? Are they always very different? Are they the same?

As a pianist, I listen for the flow first. And review the scores, for playing. The closest things to allusions I get are 'concepts', always different. I'm distracted by the sheer hugeness of the task of creating and completing these movements with the finishing he achieves. It's curious that it's the achievement that distracts me, unlike in Schubert or Chopin, wherein it's the soulfulness. In Mozart it's a bit of both. For me, it's too complicated to talk about the effects of later composers.


----------



## Geoff48

My introduction to Bach Partitas was through the Swingle Singers who performed the first movement of the 2nd partita on the radio. At the time I was not a great Bach Fan, the other piece I knew was the Stokowski Toccata and Fugue, but the tune stuck in my mind.
Many years later I came across it again on the piano at a recital and was impressed enough to buy it on LP as part of the Argerich recital. And to be fair her version is still my favourite though I have, and like, Scott Ross on harpsichord and Andreas Schiff on piano, both as part of multimcd Bach keyboard sets.
And I still enjoy occasionally listening to the Swingles and also Jacques lousier on Spotify.


----------

